# Fremont reservoir



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone go to the new one in Fremont and if got stocked with anything


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It was, or will soon be stocked with perch so it will be some time before they reach a catchable size. I wonder how they'll do without a forage base in place? I'm sure they have taken that into account though.

My mother lives on a private lake in Al. that is stocked once a year with shad to provide food for the bass and it seems to work very well as there is a very large population of very big bass in that lake.


----------



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ya I heard that too. I was hoping it was going to get stocked with walleye or saugeye. It was filled from the river and people were catching small bass and bluegill.


----------



## zoowelder (May 19, 2011)

Fremont reservoir was stocked with 100,000 (if my mind serves me correctly) yellow perch about a month ago.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Going there now. The perch S/B as big as the ones in Orlando (SP) Park in Sylvania Twp. LOL


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Any word yet on when the dam will meet its demise ?


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Believe it or not the City of Fremont is considering leaving the dam in place.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It blows my mind that the City of Fremont does not want to remove the dam for no better purpose than to look at it....

At least that's what I've read


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

About the dam.

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/02/plan_to_tear_down_ballville_da.html


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Fishing is decent below the dam.


----------



## gearhead0307 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice article so the city of Fremont took the money to tear it down but now they don't wanna do it


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

gearhead0307 said:


> Nice article so the city of Fremont took the money to tear it down but now they don't wanna do it


If they don't tear it down the state says they will have to repay the 5 million you and I loaned them to do it. I hope the state charges interest!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Northern Reb said:


> If they don't tear it down the state says they will have to repay the 5 million you and I loaned them to do it. I hope the state charges interest!


Agreed! Just tear it down already!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fremont botched the upground reservoir and it cost too much money. Not our fault as anglers and stakeholders/stewards of the wildlife in the river. The dam needs to come down. Give our walleyes more spawning ground!


----------

